# Trying To Find Model Buses



## Radiodugger

Hi everyone!

I hope this is the right place. I'd like to know if there are any 1/24 or 1/25 scale model Prevost Motor Coaches or 1960's Gillig & Crown Schoolbuses out there?

I have the 1/48 scale Prevost X3-45 & H3-45 bank models. I'd just like to see if anyone did one in 1/24 or 1/25.

Odd, I know. It's just the way I roll, I guess! LOL!

Thanks!

Doug


----------



## Radiodugger

OK, I guess that means "no".

Next, how hard to you think it would be to scratchbuild? Maybe something like this in 1/25 scale:

http://prevost-stuff.com/2006PrevostMillenniumH_BTwait.htm

All the goodies inside as well, maybe a removeable roof. How about the brand new Greyhound Prevost:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/03/Greyhound_Prevost_X3-45_(2009_scheme).jpg

http://c767204.r4.cf2.rackcdn.com/01e53c2e-8ef3-484e-b3c8-7d53670d0e2f.jpg

You'd start, I think with a truck frame. The bus is 45 feet long. Both of them. Anyone interested?

Doug


----------



## scotpens

Revell of Germany makes a 1/24 scale kit of a Neoplan Cityliner bus. Looks pretty cool.

Back in my junior high school days, a friend of mine and I were total bus freaks. The other kids thought we were weird. I can't imagine why. :tongue:

I've always wanted a model kit of a Crown school bus, but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for one.

Here's a website with some history of the Crown Coach Corporation.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

RMR Resins, scroll to the bottom of the page. http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm


----------



## djnick66

as far as a large, mainstream, injection molded plastic kit there are none of any sort of American bus. Revell Germany does a European Bus and Airfix did a 1/32 World War I vintage double decker bus at one time.


----------



## starduster

I was looking for a bus in 1/48th scale and not finding any I scratch built my own from styrene sheet, this was 30 + years ago, even has connections for lighting the single bulb in the bus, not the highest details but good for a background scene on my long abandoned traction layout. Karl


----------



## Radiodugger

Wow!

Thank you guys! I love the resin kits! Yeah, that is good. I wonder what I'll need to complete those...I have a ton of ideas including the Partridge Family. Theirs was a 1955 Chevy, I believe.

As far as a 1/25 Prevost, I guess that is a scratch building project. Any ideas about that? I could make the basic frame and inner structure out of K & M Brass stock. Then, it's the details...yikes! That's a project!

You guys are great! I still need some inspiration here. The resin busses are on my want list. Now, who would be good to consult about building a Prevost?


----------



## Radiodugger

Someone sent me these. Now THIS guy has done what I want to do! This was completely scratch-built. I do believe it is in 1:25 scale. Look at the opening doors! Cool, or what?

Doug


----------



## Radiodugger

**Crickets**

OK... 

Here is what one guy did with the 56 Ford Bus:


----------

